# Sticky  FAQs & lots of useful info.



## siobhanwf

*MODERATOR NOTE: if anyone has a useful link they think could be included in this thread, please contact Siobhanwf via PM *


I will be moving some information over to this new thread within the next few days.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Website with list of contacts for government service*

Portal do Cidadão - Entidades Prestadoras de Serviços


----------



## siobhanwf

*Making a doctors appointment online*

*to register online to make appointments * you will need you medical number *Número SNS*

*https://servicos.min-saude.pt/acesso/autoregisto/*


once you have registered and wish to make an appointment


*https://servicos.min-saude.pt/acesso/faces/Login.jsp*


apparently this booking system is not available throughout Portugal


----------



## siobhanwf

*Cost of drugs in portugal*

Medicamentos Genricos


----------



## siobhanwf

*IMPORT duty calculator*

Import duty & taxes when importing into Portugal - DutyCalculator Help Center


(link courtesy of canoeman)


----------



## siobhanwf

*Bombeiros support card*

_Information courtesy of travelling-man_:clap2:

As there has been some previous discussion about this I thought some might like to know how to get a Bombeiros supporters card. 

The easy way is to print the phrase below then to go to your local Bombeiros and show it to them.

They should ask you for a fee of about E20 per year but I think this varies from area to area and in return, you get a card that gives you a discount on some of their services.

Personally I don't care about the discounts but it will be nice to be able to support my local Bombeiros.

The phrase is: 

"Olá,

Gostaria de saber o que é necessário para me inscrever como sócio da vossa associação de bombeiros, e qual o valor da quota?

Gostaria ainda de saber quais os benefícios que tenho enquanto sócio.
Obrigado."

Which means something like:

"Hello,

I want to register as a member of your association of firefighters, and what the cost?

I would also like to know what benefits I have as a partner.

Thank you."

Hope that's of help to some of us.


----------



## siobhanwf

*FIRE HIGH RISK areas*

A MAP WITH THE HIGH RISK AREAS... this map is updated daily and cover two days ahead

IPMA - fwi


----------



## siobhanwf

*Fuels prices throughout portugal*

In 2011 I posted a website which shows the cost of fuel throughout Portugal.
It might help to save a € or two 


Preços de Combustíveis Online - Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia


----------



## siobhanwf

*Tolls in Portugal*

Home - Portal de Portagens


a site for toll calculation, toll locations, how to pay.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Legally light a bonfire*

Thanks to travelling-man for this information 

_*Yes, you're allowed to light a bonfire as the critical and non lighting period is from June, 1st to September, 30th.

Thanks and Best Regards,
A Equipa Bombeiros Online*_


----------



## siobhanwf

*House/ HOME buying tips*

THIS THREAD HAS BEEN REMOVED AS A "STICKY" BUT CAN BE FOUND AT 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## siobhanwf

*rental property in portugal*

*I HAVE MOVED THIS THREAD FROM BEING A "STICKY" IT CAN NOW BE FOUND AT *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-portugal/69732-rental-property-portugal.html


----------



## siobhanwf

*Train information site in english*

INFORMATION, BOOKINGS ETC. all in english

CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version)


----------



## In 2 bikes

*useful list of web sites*

Sic Tvi JN DN Paginas Amarelas Online

can't remember where I saw this link, but it's not my work or to my credit..........huge amount of info


----------



## In 2 bikes

*Hospital telephone numbers*

Came across this on a web page dated June 2015


Algarve - Principal State Hospitals

Faro District Hospital: 289 89 11 00 or 289 802 555

Lagos Hospital: 282 770 100 or 282 770 116

Hospital da Misericórdia de Portimão: 282430040


Algarve - Principal Private Hospitals

Hospital Particular do Algarve S.A.
(3 Locations) 
Website:Grupo HPA Saúde - Porque a sua saúde é de particular importância!

Estrada de Alvor Lote 27
Cruz da Bota
Alvor 8500-322
Portimão
Algarve 
Tel (+351) 282 420 400 
Website:Grupo HPA Saúde - Porque a sua saúde é de particular importância!

Parque de Saúde da Misericórdia de Portimão
Av. São João de Deus
8500-508 Portimão • Algarve • Portugal
Tel: (+351) 282 420 020

Urb. Casal de Gambelas Lote 2 - Faro
8005-226 Faro • Algarve • Portugal
Tel: (+351) 289 892 000

Hospital Privado São Gonçalo de Lagos Avenida D. Sebastiao
Lagos 8600-502
Tel: (+351) 282760181
Tel: 24hr (+351) 282 790 700
http://www.hpplagos.pt

Hospital Santa Maria de Faro
Largo Camoes 11
Faro 8000-140
Tel: 351 289 892 040
Tel: 24hr (+351) 289 892 040
http://www.hpplagos.pt


Lisbon - Principal State Hospitals

Hospital de Santa Maria
Av. Prof. Egas Moniz - Lisbon
Tel. 21 780 5000

Hospital de S. Jose
Rua Jose A. Serrano - Lisbon
Tel. 21 884 4100

Hospital de S. Francisco Xavier
Estrada do Alto do Duque - Lisbon
Tel. 21 300 0300

Hospital de Cascais
Rua D. Francisco de Avilez - Cascais
Tel. 21 482 7700

Hospital de Santa Cruz
Av. Prof. Dr. Reinaldo dos Santos - Carnaxide
Tel. 21 416 3400

Hospital Amadora-Sintra (specializing in Pediatrics)
IC 19 Amadora Sintra
Tel. 21 434 8200

Hospital Dona Estefania
Pediatric Hospital
Rua Jacinto Marto, 10 - Lisbon
Tel. 21 312 6600


Lisbon - Principal Private Hospitals

Hospital da Cruz Vermelha
Rua Duarte Galvão 54 1549-008 - Lisbon
Tel. 21 771 40 00

Hospital da CUF
Travessa do Castro, 3 - Lisbon
Tel. 21 392 61 00

Hospital Particular
Av. Luis Bivar, 30 - Lisbon
Tel. 21 358 6200

Hospital CUF Descobertas
Rua Mario Botas (Parque das Nações) - Lisbon
Tel. 21 002 5200

British Hospital
Torres de Lisboa - Lisbon
Tel. 21 721 3400

Other Lisbon Hospitals

S. Louis Hospital: 21 321 65 00
SAMS Hospital: 21 842 20 00


Hospitals - Other Key Areas

Oporto:

São João Santa Hospital : 22 551 21 00
Santo António Hospital: 22 207 75 00

Coimbra:

Coimbra General Hospital (Covões): 239 800 100
Coimbra University Hospital: 239 400 400 / 239 400 600

Évora:

Espirito Santo Hospital: 266 740 100 / 266 700 357
Misericórdia de Évora Hospital: 266 760 630 / 266 760 634

Leiria:

Santo André Hospital: 244 817 000
São Francisco Hospital Centre: 244 819 300

Portalegre:

Doutor José Maria Grande Hospital: 245 301 000
Elvas - Santa Luzia Hospital: 268 637 600


Other:

Beja- José Joaquim Fernandes Hospital: 284 310 200 
Braga- São Marcos Hospital: 253 209 000
Bragança District Hospital: 273 310 800
Castelo Branco- Amato Lusitano Hospital: 272 000 180 / 272 000 272
Funchal Hospital Centre (Madeira): 291 705 666 / 291 705 600
Guarda- Sousa Martins Hospital: 21 200 200
Santarém District Hospital: 243 300 200 / 243 300 861
Setúbal- São Bernardo Hospital: 265 549 000 / 265 522 133
Viana do Castelo- Santa Luzia Hospital:258 802 100 
Vila Real / Peso da Régua Hospital Centre: 259 300 500
Viseu- São Teotónio Hospital: 232 420 500


----------



## In 2 bikes

*British Embassy Lisbon*

.........have a handy facebook page 

www.facebook.com/BritsInPortugal


----------



## Ryan Martin

Hi Siobhan
I am still trying to find my way around this site , I did send one a couple of weeks but ...........cyber space I thinking.
I am looking for contributions from people who would share there early experiences regarding there approach to living in Portugal for example : 
When they made initial visits to where they would like to live , time of the year, approximate stay in order to get a balanced feel about the place
as I am only starting out on this quest the road seems a long with plenty of question marks ???
Any help would be much appreciated
Martin
Lucan


----------



## siobhanwf

*IMPORTING A CAR - Courtesy of Travelling Man*

Each adult new immigrant is allowed to import one motor vehicle free of import tax IF (note the big IF) the vehicle meets the required criteria which is: 

The importer can prove the vehicle has been registered to the him/her for at least 12 months previously (in the country it's coming from) & that he/she has lived in that country for that time period, the importer must provide a Certificate of Conformity or if the vehicle was manufactured pre CoC they will accept a downloaded copy of the original sales brochure that shows the tech spec of the vehicle.

The vehicle must be standard or any (obvious) changes to the vehicle must be listed on a letter from a main dealer or manufacturer listing all changes from standard stating & that all said changes from standard are acceptable replacements.

The matriculation process must be started within 6 months of the applicant getting his/her Residencia. Whilst you can do the matriculation process yourself, it's much easier if you have a local agent do it for you & current (at time of writing (October 2017)) cost is usually about €400 plus the one off matriculation inspection of about €125 + annual road tax.

Road tax is calculated on engine size & emissions and priced as a new car on the date of matriculation not on year of manufacture. If you do go the tax free import route, you are not allowed to sell the car for 5 years unless you repay the tax you've avoided on a pro rata basis ie 20% per year.

If you pay the import tax it's calculated on age of vehicle, engine size & emissions NOT on value & is often VERY expensive, especially for cars with large engines/high emissions & some cars can cost tens of thousands of Euros & one day difference in the date of manufacture from one year to the next can sometimes mean a massive increase/decrease in tax payable so do your research on the simulator link below very carefully.

You're allowed to keep a foreign registered car in Portugal for 180 days maximum before you either matriculate it or remove it back to the country it came from for a further 180 days. The only exception to this rule is for some (but not all) students on some (but not all) study permits

If you have a foreign registered car in Portugal, it must be taxed, tested & insured in it’s country of registration all the time it’s in Portugal & if the GNR catch you with an overstaying vehicle or without tax, test or insurance, they can & often do, permanently confiscate the vehicle which they will then sell or destroy. Note that whilst a foreign registered vehicle can be put through a Portuguese IPO/MOT inspection the pass certificate has no legal standing & is not a replacement for the test certificate from the country of origin.

When Portuguese matriculation/registration is complete the vehicle has to be submitted for a one off matriculation inspection which is a greatly enhanced safety inspection which includes a rolling road test & if the vehicle comes from a country that drives on the left the headlight units will need to be changed. Beam deflectors are not acceptable. 

Once matriculated the vehicle is subject to the ordinary Portuguese IPO annual inspection.


Importing and Registering Classic Cars/Motorcycle in Portugal

Classic cars/Motorcycles can be driven freely into Portugal providing they are for personal, temporary use and have the necessary vehicle taxation, insurance, and documentation.

Those wishing to import a classic car permanently into Portugal may drive the car for four days before registering it with the Portuguese customs office. (Alfândegas). 

Vehicle tax (Imposto Automóvel) must be paid for all classic cars unless registered as a vehicle of historical interest to Portugal when it becomes exempt. This classification must be renewed annually.

Vehicles made before 1960 are taxed at a lower rate

Classic cars brought into Portugal on a permanent basis must meet the following legal requirements:
Be classified by the International Classic Car Federation (Fédération Internationale des Véhicule Anciens, FIVA FÃ©dÃ©ration Internationale des VÃ©hicules Anciens (FIVA) – FÃ©dÃ©ration Internationale des VÃ©hicules Anciens (FIVA) ) 

Have a Classic Car Certificate (Certificado de Automóvel Antigo) from FIVA or ACP AKA a classic car passport.

Have a Technical Logbook/Manual (Ficha Técnica) from FIVA or other competent organisation. They will accept an ordinary workshop manual or ecopy of such.

Have a colour photograph of the vehicle which also goes in the FIVA classic car passport

Have a vehicle Logbook (Livrete) and Owner's Document (Título de Propridade) issued in the name of the owner/driver from the country of import.

Have the original and latest commercial purchase receipt (Factura Comercial) 

Have an Authority to Circulate Document (Guia de Circulação) issued by Customs (Alfândegas) which is issued on arrival 

Vehicles from the USA, Canada, South Africa, New Zealand, Australia, India or the UK must meet European Union homologation approval standards if the vehicle is more than 30 years old. This means headlights, running lights & indicators etc might need to be changed.

Vehicles over 30 years old may be classified as having cultural and historic interest to Portuguese State Heritage and might not need to undergo any kind of homologation adaptations such as catalytic converters etc. 

As a European Union member state Portugal adheres to the Mutual Recognition Scheme which means that the IMTT needs to be sure that any vehicle imported into Portugal is suitable for use on Portuguese roads. The driver/owner must provide documentary evidence from FIVA or the manufacturer of any physical alterations made to the vehicle. 

Import duty

A classic vehicle may be imported into Portugal tax-free provided:

The vehicle is for private use only.

The vehicle has been used by its registered owner in their former country for at least 12 months previously.


----------



## bea durand

Can anyone tell me what the average cost for a Portuguese lawyer is to process application and documents for getting citizenship through your grandparents?


----------



## siobhanwf

*Health care links*

NHS entitlement here is now SOLELY based on residency so once you have that, they you get it. 

Until that point, you need a UK EHIC card

UK entitlement to PT NHS with/without SS number 

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-portugal 


How to register on the PT NHS in Portuguese & English

https://www.ers.pt/pages/438?news_id=1203 

If you need to complain about not getting registered on the PT NHS system: https://www.ers.pt/pages/356
COURTESY OF TRAVELLING MAN


----------



## siobhanwf

*Website to report infrastructure problems*

https://servicos.portais.ama.pt/Portal/AMR/situationReport.aspx

Where to report problems with the roads, pot holes, street lighting, etc. 

Thanks to JOHNBOY


----------



## Ryan Martin

Hi Siobhan,

You might remember me making contact with you in 2015
We also spoke on the telephone when you were in Dublin (Celbridge)

Any way I have made the move to Portugal , I am now residing in Nadadouro , 7K from Caldas.
I would like to make contact with you again if you are interested.

Regards

Martin


----------



## Moretothestory

This link is broken. Perhaps someone might know a current link address?


----------



## domy

*health care*

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this so I hope I am on the right thread, I am thinking of retiring to Portugal next year and am a healthy 62 year old and am wondering what the health care is like and whether it is best to take out private health cover, I am a EU member.
Thanks


----------

